# What is safe decoration?



## RangerDanger (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys, new member here. I've always wanted a hedgehog, but am not planning on getting one for sometime (probably next 6 months or so) when I move into my own place. However, I've been studying the sticky thread on Cage Setups and have gotten some REALLY awesome ideas.

I plan on doing the C&C type cage idea, and I saw how one member turned her hedgie's igloo into a giant mushroom, which gave me the idea to do a really cute "alice in wonderland" type theme for my cage. Call me crazy, but I can get REALLY creative when it comes to crafting! (I'm that friend that makes really cute, homemade gifts for birthdays and christmas lol!) Plus, my dad is a contractor so he can get all kinds of extra materials for me, and my mom is awesome at sewing, so no problems there!

One of my questions is, what is safe decoration for a cage? I saw someone had some cute fake plants in their cages....is this safe? The hedgie won't try to eat it, will he? hehe. Also, if anyone can think of any cute, safe ways to decorate the cage would be awesome. I'm thinking.....making ramps with coroplast sides painted like bricks...etc.

This website is awesome and has already given me a TON of insight so I plan on asking lots of questions and learning lots before I get a cute hedgie! So thanks a ton! :mrgreen: 

(btw, if anyone hasn't seen the youtube video "boogie boogie hedghogs" you need to watch it. its absolutely darling and is pretty much what made me want one, because they are just so darn cute! I'm a sucker for really awkward animals...you should see how goofy my rescued pit bull mix puppy is, good grief. haha.)


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never really done too much decorating cage wise, but I can at least list a couple of materials not to use.

Wood - Hard to clean if it gets dirty and can harbor mites.

Fabrics - Avoid anything that may drop loose threads unless you can sew up seams to keep the raw edges from coming apart and material like towels that have those little looped threads.

Paints - I'd stick to non-toxic child safe paint.

Smells - Avoid anything with heavy smells to it, if its something say like a paint that smells when wet, let it dry and air off, otherwise they can get freaked out by strong odors.

The plants I'm unsure of, some member keep real plants inside their cages, fake ones I'd say are probably alright, I'd stay away from anything that has wire in it, and watch that the hedgehog isn't eating on it. They eat bugs, so I don't think they pay too much attention to plants.

Welcome to HHC


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use decorative kleenex boxes with the seasonal patterns. For extra warmth and digging needs, I stick fleece strips in them and for extra, extra warmth for Riley I have a fabric cover over his. (can't see the pattern but oh well he likes to be cozy, you could use decorative fleece patterns)

I decorate prescription bottles that have been washed and the child-proof cap put on tightly.

For my other critters I trust the decorations that are in the Fish aisle because they have to be safe for fish so I figure safe in general but I don't have any decorations in the hedgie houses. 

Also, if you are doing fleece liners you can get creative with those patterns, mix and match colors and patterns.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I haven't thought too much about decorating the cage. I think I would really like to get decorative name plates for each hedgie though.

When you do decorate (and have a hedgie) we'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

The only decorative thing in my cages are the liners, I love to use different colors and patterns. Whatever you use in your cage should be hedgie safe of course, but also washable or something you won`t mind throwing away if it`s not because some hedgies will pee and poop everywhere. My Zoé is in a sterilite bin and I sometimes find poop stuck to the wall about two inches over her litter pan. :shock: I`m not even sure how she does that!  And recently, Clémentine likes to drag her toys in her used litter pan. Unfortunately, she also decided she didn`t want a paper towel in there anymore so I`ve had to wash pee covered toys a couple of times. Yuck!


----------

